# Solved: XP Audacity Record



## noatakzak (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm aware of the problems in Vista about not recording sound, but not in XP. I'm trying to record "out-of-the-speakers" sound with Audacity. I've updated sound driver and I have newest Audacity version. I don't have a sound card, I just use integrated sound on my mobo if thats a problem.

Thanks, Zach


----------



## noatakzak (Sep 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hmmm, I'm not sure what "out of the speakers" refers to...

Are you trying to record what is being played on your computer? Like watching a youtube video and recording the sound in real time?


----------



## noatakzak (Sep 19, 2008)

Mosquito555 said:


> Like watching a youtube video and recording the sound in real time?


Exactly.


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

Okay here's how to do this:

1) Find a cable with two male 1/8 headphone jacks. Plug the first tip to your speakers headphone port (if your speakers do not have such a port you can plug it directly to the stereo output port of your sound card - the green one where your speakers are plugged to). Plug the second tip on the line in port of your sound card - the blue one. Set windows to record from the line in port and you are all set.


2) Open control panel - sounds and audio devices - audio tab - sound recording - volume. There you should see an option like: "What you hear", "Wave", "Stereo Mix". All of these options do exactly the same thing - they route the audio that you hear to the recording software. Select the one you need and test. You may need to alter the output level if it sounds too low or too high (distorted).

The name depends on the sound card (Your best bet is wave and stereo mix), I guess you will find the correct one quite easily. If you can't see any of these options select options and then properties. Enable whatever you need from the list that's brought up.

Please tell me if that worked for you! If you want any clarifications just ask!

Cheers!


----------



## noatakzak (Sep 19, 2008)

Are you saying that these are the two ways you can do this or is these the 2 steps to record. I've done the first one before and that works fine, but I've seen it without having to use a cable. I don't know if it has anything to do with it, but where I've seen it they've had a sound card.


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

I described the two ways I know of .

You have to do it the second way. As I can see on your screenshot you clicked on the wrong button  . You can't select anything but only mute things. Check my screenshot. 

On the next window just select "Wave" or "Stereo Mix" as the port used for recording. If you don't see any of these options click on options and select properties. There you should be able to select any missing options.


----------



## noatakzak (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't seem to have "Wave" or "Stereo Mix" even under properties.


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

Unfortunately your sound chip doesn't support recording this way then...

Usually, even on board sound chips can do it, sorry for wasting your time...I guess that buying a sound card or using the cable workaround is the only way to go for now.


----------



## noatakzak (Sep 19, 2008)

I had suspicion of that. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Mosquito555 said:


> ....1) Find a cable with two male 1/8 headphone jacks .... using the cable workaround is the only way to go for now.


http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102969


----------

